# BTX halted



## mortezaraeisi (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD-10.3 (FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso)
It's done on vmware virtual machine (with windows 10 host), but when I'm trying to install it on my notebook (ACER 5738z, 2GB DDR3 RAM, 250GB HDD, INTEL PENTIUM DUAL-CORE 14200) from burned DVD, I see this messages:
-> SATA Mode = IDE

```
-------------------------------------------------
CD Loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Console: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 629kB/2020996kB available memory

int=0000000d    err=00000000     efl=00010286       eip=0002d257
eax=ffffff98        ebx=00000002    ecx=00035bc2      edx=ffffffff
esi=00035bc2    edi=ffffffff             ebp=00092340     esp=00092324
cs=002b   ds=003    es=0033    fs=0033   gs=0033   ss=0033
cs:eip=8b 07 89 74 24 04 89 04-24 e8 ab 25 00 00 85 c0
           75 e7 8b 4f  0c  85 c9 0f-84  da 00 00 00 89 d8 83
ss:esp=ff  ff   ff   ff   c2 5b 03 00-70 0d 03 00 00 00 00 00
           c2 5b 03 00  8c 23 09 00-00 cc 0e 00 64 23 09 00
BTX halted
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
and when SATA Mode = AHCI

```
CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Console: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 629kB/2020996kB available memory

FreeBSD/x86 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org, Fri Mar 25 02:04:04:38 UTC 2016)
panic: zfree(0x7b3b7c30, 1056): wild pointer
--> Press a key on console to reboot <--
```
-----------------------------------------------------------
I already installed Ubuntu 15.10 on this notebook, I'm using it every day, believe that ;-0
Any idea what's going on?


----------

